# Big litters



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all, I have this pet store, orange and tan girl (I'll post some pics later) who had 17 pups her second litter and 21! her third. Of course I removed all but 8, could anyone offer advice on how to treat her (limiting litters, special feed, etc.) to maximize her life. Even though she's pet store she's very special to me and I would like to have her around as long as possible. Thanks!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Three litter is usually the maximum suggested. Did you give her recovery time before she got pregnant again? How old is she, approximately?


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not sure how old she is, I've had her only eight months or so and got her at a pet store. She seemed and acted young (under 6 months). I rested her about a month in between and I'm thinking I ought to retire her now? She's had a total of at least 45 babies. I would not have believed they were all hers had she not been alone.
I feed a store bought mouse food supplemented with oats, wild bird seed (niger primarily), and a small amount of good quality dog kibble.
Thanks again for looking


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, I would retire her.


----------

